# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  سؤال عن شروط الانتقال للجامعة الاردنية

## lubna-lubna

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله



ما هي شروط الانتقال "للجامعة الاردنية" بعد اتمام دراسة السنة الاولى في احد الجامعات الاردنية الاخرى ؟؟


ارجو التكرم بالرد بأسرع وقت ممكن


جزيتم خيرا  :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اهلا فيكِ في المنتدى

اذا بتدرسي تنافس لا زم يكون معدلك جيد جدا

اما اذا موازي بتقدمي طلب الالتحاق و بيجوز هم يوفقوا او لأ

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

انا على حد علمي انه لازم انه الواحد يدرس على الاقل سنه دراسيه واحدة على الاقل في جامعته قبل الانتقال الى اي جامعه اخرى وان لا يقل التقدير عن جيد جدا

 واهلا وسهلا فيكي بالمنتدى نورتينا

----------


## lubna-lubna

قرأت مرة الشروط - لا اذكر أين ... وكانت كثيييييييرة جدا

أذكر ان منها : انه لا يجوز الانتقال للجامعة الاردنية من جامعات معينة مثل جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية - بفروعها - .. فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟

ومن الشروط أيضا عدم السماح بالانتقال من تخصصات معينة كالهندسة المعمارية والصناعية ...


هل من احد يعرف الشروط كلها ؟؟؟ ..... ضروووووووري  :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ما توقع انهم شروط كثيرة

بس كمان الانتقال اليها صعب مش سهل

 :SnipeR (62): 


ممكن لو تحكيلي معدلك الجامعي و التوجيهي و شو تخصصك اقدر اساعدك اكثر و احكم على حالتك

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غير مسجل

ما عليك غير انروح واسجل بالجامعة    دعاء الروسا ن ريهان

----------


## غير مسجل

دعاء الروسان

----------


## lubna-lubna

معدلي في التوجيهي 90.2  .. أدرس هندسة كهربائية في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية ( البوليتكنك ) سنة اولى ( سنفورة  :Smile:  )

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> معدلي في التوجيهي 90.2 .. أدرس هندسة كهربائية في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية ( البوليتكنك ) سنة اولى ( سنفورة  )


 
يعني انتِ حاليا سنة اولى :Icon31: 

اول شي لازم تقطعي 33 ساعه 

يعني 15 فصل اول و 15 فصل ثاني و بيضل عليكي 3 ساعات

ال 3 ساعات بتقطعيم بالصيفي :Icon31: 

و لازم يكون معدلك فوق ال 3 و كل ما كان عالي كل ما كان احسن :Icon31: 


في فصل الصيفي القادم بتقدمي طلب نقل للجامعه الاردنية و هم سينظروا في موضوعك و لهم سيكون القرار

و اي سؤال انا جاهز

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

انا دخلت على موقع الجامعه الاردنيه وجبت هاي المعلومات 
اللي رح تلاقيها في الملفات الرفقه رح تلاقي الاجابه في الشريحه رقم 7
واتمنى لك النتقال لهناك

----------


## lubna-lubna

> يعني انتِ حاليا سنة اولى
> 
> اول شي لازم تقطعي 33 ساعه 
> 
> يعني 15 فصل اول و 15 فصل ثاني و بيضل عليكي 3 ساعات
> 
> ال 3 ساعات بتقطعيم بالصيفي
> 
> و لازم يكون معدلك فوق ال 3 و كل ما كان عالي كل ما كان احسن
> ...




شكرا لك كثيرا  :Smile: 

حاليا أنا سجلت 12 ساعة - للفصل الاول .. 
فما أقصى حد للساعات يمكن للطالب أن يأخذها في الفصل العادي ؟؟ واقصى حد من الساعات للصيفي ايضا ؟؟ .... وذلك كي أقطع الحد المطلوب 


بالنسبة لرفض الجامعة الاردنية قبول الانتقال اليها من جامعة البلقاء - بفروعها - .. فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ...... جامعة البلقاء تبعد عن مكان سكني كثــــيــرا  :Eh S(2):  هل سأبقى بها 5 سنين  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شكرا لك كثيرا 
> 
> حاليا أنا سجلت 12 ساعة - للفصل الاول .. 
> فما أقصى حد للساعات يمكن للطالب أن يأخذها في الفصل العادي ؟؟ واقصى حد من الساعات للصيفي ايضا ؟؟ .... وذلك كي أقطع الحد المطلوب 
> 
> 
> بالنسبة لرفض الجامعة الاردنية قبول الانتقال اليها من جامعة البلقاء - بفروعها - .. فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ...... جامعة البلقاء تبعد عن مكان سكني كثــــيــرا  هل سأبقى بها 5 سنين


 
بالنسبة للفصول العادية 18 ساعه اما الصيفي 9 

احيانا بيكون الطالب قاطع اقل من 33 ساعه في الفصل او الثاني و هو بيفكر انه ما بيقدر ينقل مع انه ماخد صيفي

بهاي الحاله بيصير يقدم طلب نقل و بيكتب تعهد للجامعه المراد الانتقال اليها انه رح يقطع 33 ساعه او اكثر بعد الصيفي :SnipeR (62): 

الجامعه الاردنية بتقبل...بس لا تنسي انه مش انتِ الطالبة الوحيده الي بدها تنتقل للاردنية...بس هم ما بيقبلوا كثير بيجوز يقبلوا 10 طلاب كحد اقصى :SnipeR (62): 


انا جامعتي بتبعد عن بيتي 75 كيلو متر :SnipeR (62):

----------


## lubna-lubna

> انا دخلت على موقع الجامعه الاردنيه وجبت هاي المعلومات 
> اللي رح تلاقيها في الملفات الرفقه رح تلاقي الاجابه في الشريحه رقم 7
> واتمنى لك النتقال لهناك





شكرا لك كثـــــــــيــــرا


لكن .. هل ممكن أن تضع الشروط هنا وليس بملف مرفق ؟؟ .... لا يتوافر الوورد على جهازي حاليا  :SnipeR (94):  والتنزيل سيأخذ وقت ... ان لم يكن فيها مشقة عليك  :Smile:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

[align=center]
شروط الإنتقال الى الجامعة الأردنية 
*أخي الطالب يجب أن يكون قبولك في جامعتك تنافسياً ( عن طريق لجنة تنسيق القبول الموحد )* 

*üأن تكون اردني الجنسية* 


*üأن تكون منهي على الأقل 30 ساعة معتمدة بنجاح*


*üأن يكون تخصصك له تخصص مناظر في الجامعة الأردنية* 


*üأن يكون معدلك التراكمي جيد جداً في جامعتك* 

*üألا يكون لديك أية عقوبة تأديبية* 


*üإذا انطبقت عليك الشروط السابقة عليك تقديم طلب في وحدة القبول والتسجيل في الجامعة الأردنية ويكون عادة في الأول من شهر آب من كل سنة لمدة اسبوعين* 


*üوبعد أن تتم معادلة موادك من قبل الأقسام المعنية ويتم معادلة 30 ساعة على الأقل من الخطة الدراسية عليك أن تخضع للمنافسة على الشواغر الموجودة ثم يتم قبولك .*








[/align]

----------


## lubna-lubna

thaaaaaaaaanx a lot  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

you are welcome

 :Icon31:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

مثل ما حكى لاني مابقدر اعيدها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Db465236ff:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

لويش الضحك  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شو  الك دخل

 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## م.نايف

مشكووووور ياعاشق الحصن

----------


## unseen

thx :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## ahmadapril

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## ainabousi

انا ايضا اريد التحويل من جامعة موتة

----------

